# 7 month problems



## elliegracex

Bertie is now 7 months old now and has settled into the family so well, we all love him so much. He is house trained (altho I go get worried when he goes running off round the living room incase he is going to be naughty)
I am hoping the problems we are having at the moment is down to adolescence but am really not sure!

Jumping up is still a big problem and I'm not sure the best method to continue with. I've been trying telling him to sit and not giving him attention until he does. 

I feel like when we go for walks he ignores me as well, he knows what "come" means and is pretty good at home but its a different story when we leave the house. I'm quite wary with letting him off the lead because of this. If I do let him off the lead and its just us at the park he tends to be pretty good, he does run off to investigate things but stays within sight and is average at coming when called, altho I make a big fuss and praise when he does it. If he sees another dog when off the lead he has to go running off to them and completely ignores me calling him back. I don't want to not be able to let him off the lead but it can be very frustrating!

Any advice would be really welcomed! What were your pups like at 7 months?


----------



## DB1

elliegracex said:


> Bertie is now 7 months old now and has settled into the family so well, we all love him so much. He is house trained (altho I go get worried when he goes running off round the living room incase he is going to be naughty)
> I am hoping the problems we are having at the moment is down to adolescence but am really not sure!
> 
> Jumping up is still a big problem and I'm not sure the best method to continue with. I've been trying telling him to sit and not giving him attention until he does.
> 
> I feel like when we go for walks he ignores me as well, he knows what "come" means and is pretty good at home but its a different story when we leave the house. I'm quite wary with letting him off the lead because of this. If I do let him off the lead and its just us at the park he tends to be pretty good, he does run off to investigate things but stays within sight and is average at coming when called, altho I make a big fuss and praise when he does it. If he sees another dog when off the lead he has to go running off to them and completely ignores me calling him back. I don't want to not be able to let him off the lead but it can be very frustrating!
> 
> Any advice would be really welcomed! What were your pups like at 7 months?


I'd say Dudley was pretty similar, although at that age he hadn't really finished his naughty puppy behaviour anyway, I felt like he really only realised what he was doing was wrong from about a year. I would completely ignore him when he jumps up, don't tell him to sit, just walk away and do something else but when he has calmed down call him to you and give him lots of fuss as long as he stays on 4 legs, this worked really quickly for us, he sometimes still jumps up at guests but we tell them to do the same and he usually only jumps once. Recall - you know he is likely to ignore you (like on his way to say hello to another dog) don't bother trying to call him as this just teaches him to ignore you command. Use very high value treats kept just for recall, get his attention then call him while you move further away from him, if you really don't trust him I would invest in a training line, I've got a 50 ft one (under £10 on e-bay), it is a pain in the wet but you can keep that attached to him and just tread on the end to keep it ,with you, this way he can't ignore you when you call as you can pull him in towards you if he doesn't immediately come, but he still gets a good run. Dudley still runs to other dogs and in our local park I let him, he doesn't leap on them straight away like he used to and seems to have got calmer with the oldies and if the dog is not friendly he is happy to come straight back to me. I still sometimes use the long line if I have to exercise him near a road as he would be straight over if he saw a cat, (I don't mean I use it along the road, thats the short one only), and I use it sometimes if I'm away and unsure what the local dogs are like. Good luck.


----------



## NikkiB

I've not been able to let Samson off lead as he totally ignores me at the moment. He's in his teenage years and very defiant! He's just been castrated last week so let's see if that makes a difference! It's a very difficult time isn't it. I would use the long training lead too. I have one which I use if I want to give him more of a run. I've heard the boys can me more ignorant especially when they get a scent if a dog in heat!!


----------



## Sue T

Hello. I would say this is teenage time for you! We use an Acme 210.5 whistle (about £6 off the internet) for our poo and she comes back to it "most" of the time. We were shown how to use it on puppy training. Two peeps and that means come back and always treat so that the reward of coming back is worth it. Hope this helps.


----------



## Ted

He sounds just like Ted! eek: to what's to come) as it seems he is like that already and only just coming up to 6 months!!
As to the jumping up, yes we do the ignore and have also found a really good one of - if we are sitting down, then to put the flat of your hand right in his face, touching his nose, and even pushing on his nose if he persists! and push him down without saying anything, we are at the point now that in our sitting room, if he tries to jump up at us sitting on the sofa just putting our flat hands up stops him in his tracks! Just need to work on the rest 
Recall is also as you say, ok if on our own, but if another dog turns up, then he ignores us! but the other day i was close enough to grab hold of his collar and he sat there as good as gold and the person walked by with their dog and he didn't even move!!!


----------



## RangerC

Barney is almost 8 months and I too have noticed a change in behaviour. He has always had excellent recall (mostly because he will do absolutely anything for food) but he has discovered his sense of smell and this distracts him so he doesn't come back first time he is called.

I must remember to take the extra special piece of cheese with me on the next walk as I am hoping this will work. He actually sat and shook all over with anticipation when I had some today.


----------



## popalina

Ellie, .You could be describing our little darling, Rosie! She is coming up for 8 months and was so good when she was younger but we seemed to have gone backwards. She ignores our "come" when she sees other dogs and people that she wants to say hello to.
It can be very embarrassing when she ignores us and we have to go and get her from playing with other dogs and their owners!
Jumping! Don't get me started on that.  She is so naughty and not listening at all. I have started putting her on a lead when we have visitors or if we take her to another house. She will sit for a moment but as soon as we stop fussing her, she jumps again. Sometimes she even lunges at my back when I walk pass Can't believe how high she can jump!
She was spayed last week and it hasn't made one bit of difference. Advice from the vet was to not let her jump after her operation. Fat chance of that! 
I feel all our training has been a waste of time and energy. here's hoping she will go back to the lovely obedient puppy that she was a couple of months ago. Having said all this, we wouldn't be without her for all the tea in China 
If things better for you with Bertie, please pass on your tips. We would be eternally grateful for any advice  Thanks Lynn


----------



## NikkiB

I read in a puppy training book not to get upset if it feels like all your training has gone out the window, apparently once the teenage stage is over it will all come back! I'm sure I'll have to try some reinforcing too!
Samson is 14 months now so surely he must nearly be at the end of this stage???!!


----------



## Ted

Well one things for sure,..... that ALL of our Poo's seem to behave the same way....


----------



## fairlie

Yesterday at a picnic two overly excited tough looking dogs charged at Rufus and actually dragged down the teenage boy walking them. I tried to call him back to make it easier on the boy but I had just stuffed a large cherry tomato into my mouth. For some reason my brain froze and it never occurred to me I could just spit it out. I might add a clap or something to my emergency recall regime when a whistle won't work!


----------



## maxjedotto

elliegracex said:


> Bertie is now 7 months old now and has settled into the family so well, we all love him so much. He is house trained (altho I go get worried when he goes running off round the living room incase he is going to be naughty)
> I am hoping the problems we are having at the moment is down to adolescence but am really not sure!
> 
> Jumping up is still a big problem and I'm not sure the best method to continue with. I've been trying telling him to sit and not giving him attention until he does.
> 
> I feel like when we go for walks he ignores me as well, he knows what "come" means and is pretty good at home but its a different story when we leave the house. I'm quite wary with letting him off the lead because of this. If I do let him off the lead and its just us at the park he tends to be pretty good, he does run off to investigate things but stays within sight and is average at coming when called, altho I make a big fuss and praise when he does it. If he sees another dog when off the lead he has to go running off to them and completely ignores me calling him back. I don't want to not be able to let him off the lead but it can be very frustrating!
> 
> Any advice would be really welcomed! What were your pups like at 7 months?


I am lucky Dillon loves food so returns at once when he sees a treat, he is 5 month old and loves to run with his friends on the beach, but has not gone in the water yet.


----------

